# Can goats have potatoes or bread?



## Kye022984

We always have kitchen scraps for our goats but I never give them my potato peels because I'm not sure if they can have them or not. Also, someone just told me that he gives his goats bread??? Is that okay?

Also, avocado skins? Can they have those too?


----------



## mamato3

I looked for info and found very little so im interested in what others say about potatoes. Ive read that raw potatoes are poisons but cooked ones are ok. I think i read bread is ok in limited amounts. But im not sure hopeful someone will post on that if im wrong


----------



## mesa123

Not knowing yet that potatoes were potentially poisonous, I did give my goats raw potatoes one day. They wouldn't touch them.

I do give them leftover bread all the time, as long as its not moldy. I never considered that it would be bad for them...now I'm wondering about it. They do love the bread though.


----------



## CarolT

Try _not_ giving my goats bread if they get a whiff of it! I know they'll eat a sweet potato raw and never seen any problems, never offered them raw Irish potatoes (we eat them first!), but if I don't have a pig, I might have peelings, so I'm also interested in the answer.


----------



## CaliannG

Bread is fine for goats as long as it isn't moldy. After all, bread is nothing but grain, basically, with butter or veggie fat.

My goats won't touch potato peelings, onion skins, or most things from root veggies, so it generally isn't an issue. I just feed those things to the chickens.

Sweet potatoes or yams are different. That's SUGAR. As are beets. The goats will eat both.


----------



## Heritagefarm

Goats can eat just about anything. The list of what they cannot eat is fairly short.


----------



## Kye022984

What about the avocado skins? I know they can't eat the leaves of certain types of avocado trees so I wasn't sure if the skins were a problem or not?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

And here's the list:

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## fishhead

Two of mine love STRONG flavored onions and carrots. The third is the lead goat and he's too cool to be seen eating anything from my hand.


----------



## mamato3

Wow ok so they can have bread i read its bad for them. As for the potato's i boiled some skins i had from the potatoes last night. And pitched them in the pen Dolly loved them Oreo like always stuck her nose up to them lol. She is going to be a picky eater lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

If you are giving them old bread, be SURE it has no mold on it or even mold smell, and give them SMALL amounts. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Heritagefarm

I gave one goat about a third loaf.


----------



## mamato3

The only bread i would be giving would be mostly dried bread or buns and maybe pizza crusts if thats ok. We eat lots of pizza and my chickens get lots of crusts


----------



## Mironsfarm

i have 5 goats i give them a loaf of bread to share a day and they suck it up like there anit no tomrrow. i go to the bread store and buy a huge garbage bag full of day old bread for 4 dollars a bag!


----------



## Minelson

When we first moved here there was a potato garden. Most had been dug up but the 3 amigos found more (of course) and were eating them raw, out of the dirt. Of course I was freaked out over it, but they were fine. I don't intentionally feed them anything but hay, boss and treats. It's the unintentional stuff that gives me gray hair and wrinkles.


----------



## chma4

I once lost a baby goat to a potato peel


----------



## Minelson

chma4 said:


> I once lost a baby goat to a potato peel


Oh no! I must have been lucky then or maybe mine didn't eat too much  I'm sorry.


----------



## oberhaslikid

I belive it is the potato Plants they cant have.Tomato plants also due to being in the nightshade family?

I give mine bread as a treat and I have put my wormer in a piece of bread and they eat it right up and never know they were wormed.


----------



## Cheribelle

I also put the wormer in a sandwich. They can't get it fast enough!


----------



## prairiedog

We have had goats eat potato and tomato plants with no problems. That being said they are always well fed so did not gorge on them but kept picking on them. The wether we have eats whatever is dumped to the chickens, We had a buck once that thought leftover chicken fingers were great.


----------



## Pony

Mironsfarm said:


> i have 5 goats i give them a loaf of bread to share a day and they suck it up like there anit no tomrrow. i go to the bread store and buy a huge garbage bag full of day old bread for 4 dollars a bag!


Wish our bread store had the same kind of deal. Their prices are not fantastic. Okay, but not enough to justify giving the goatie gang a whole loaf of bread to split between the six of them.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

BigWig loves bread.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Kye022984 said:


> What about the avocado skins? I know they can't eat the leaves of certain types of avocado trees so I wasn't sure if the skins were a problem or not?


I was told by my vet NO part of the avocado is safe for goats or cows. The peels always go in my burn barrel just to be safe.


----------

